# Hypnosis home treatment for irritable bowel syndrome: a pilot study.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Int J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006 Jan;54(1):85-99. Related Articles, Links Hypnosis home treatment for irritable bowel syndrome: a pilot study.Palsson OS, Turner MJ, Whitehead WE.University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, USA.Hypnosis treatment often improves irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), but the costs and reliance on specialized therapists limit its availability. A 3-month home-treatment version of a scripted hypnosis protocol previously shown to improve all central IBS symptoms was completed by 19 IBS patients. Outcomes were compared to those of 57 matched IBS patients from a separate study receiving only standard medical care. Ten of the hypnosis subjects (53%) responded to treatment by 3-month follow-up (response defined as more than 50% reduction in IBS severity) vs. 15 (26%) of controls. Hypnosis subjects improved more in quality of life scores compared to controls. Anxiety predicted poor treatment response. Hypnosis responders remained improved at 6-month follow-up. Although response rate was lower than previously observed in therapist-delivered treatment, hypnosis home treatment may double the proportion of IBS patients improving significantly across 6 months.PMID: 16316885


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Eric,Do you know if it was Mikes Program that they used?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Robby, it wasn't Mike's that they used. It was gut focused HT from the UNC. They actually recruited here for some people, a year or so ago.Mike's tapes are gut specific.This was a pilot study.


----------

